
Show HN: A travel tool to discover destinations based on your budget - kevinjoling
https://destigogo.com
======
ivan_gammel
Good idea, but:

1\. upon loading, the web site immediately asks permissions for sending
notifications and access to my location - that's too early and because of
that, of course, "No, thanks". Notifications about what? Location - why? Since
it's not mobile app and I didn't read the description before installing it,
the request should be done only after some explanation of service is provided.

2\. ___False data_ __(and this ruins the whole idea). The trip from Moscow to
Iceland is unlikely to cost $500 for two nights /two adults and when your
service shows 5500 Rub per night average price for stay, it does not offer any
accommodation less than 80KRub per night. Finding the flights at declared
price is impossible: there's no UI to specify dates, as requested by error
message (and minimal prices cannot be found by search on specific dates
anyway).

All that said, it's too early to discuss the result - fix the bugs and UX
issues first.

~~~
dandandan
Turns out it's notifications about their run on ProductHunt, etc. I just got
one an hour after closing the tab.

~~~
mrcodedude
Easiest way for me to never visit a site again.

~~~
kevinjoling
In general I would agree, but we thought this could be a nice way to reach out
and thank the people who supported us today :)

~~~
fifnir
Imagine you walk into a shop and the first thing that happens is the owner
jumps in your face and asks you: "Hi would it be okay if we call you?"

Everyone is trying to push their notifications on you these days...

------
mjolk
This is great; you should be proud!

\- There's a slight CSS issue on buttons not clearing text:
[http://imgur.com/a/FVvj8](http://imgur.com/a/FVvj8)

\- As I've entered my area, it would be useful if the "from airport" on the
result page would default to "area airports"

\- I'd like a map view of the destinations

\- I'd like to be able to filter the lodging accommodations based on stars and
type (personal home, BnB, hotel) as there are some regions in the world that
I've learned to only use hotels when it's sight-unseen and without
recommendation

Congrats again!

~~~
no_protocol
> \- I'd like a map view of the destinations

I'm normally a huge map fan, but I actually like it the way it is, without a
map. I had this cool moment where I thought, "It doesn't matter where in the
world it is, as long as it is under your budget."

I haven't figured out how to pass all the menus after clicking a destination.
I typed in an airport and clicked Search Flights, but it complains that I
haven't entered dates. Can't find a place to enter them.

~~~
kevinjoling
Thank you! Ahh we have a bug over there!

If you type your airport or place where you want to fly from and select an
option out the suggestion dropdown you should be able to select the dates!

Thanks for the feedback, we will solve this!

------
kevinjoling
Hi guys!

My brother and I would like to show you what we have been working on for the
past 6 months.

What started out as a little project to learn to code together has become a
full-fledged travel tool to discover destinations you wouldn't directly think
of.

It's called DESTIGOGO :)

We are curious about what you think and happy to answer any questions you
have!

~~~
yaur
I really want this... but its pretty broken atm. 1) Images are comically
wrong. One "whoa" hit for me was "the blue mountains" in Canada, but the photo
is from BANF, 3500 KM away and much more expensive. This makes me doubt all of
the images, which makes the whole site somewhat useless.

2) Needs current temps instead of average. Current implementation has quirks
like sending you to Winnipeg for sun.

3) Can't book/find dates where you can get these prices. So I can't even
comment on if they are real and/or use the site for its intended purposes.

4) shouldn't suggest a holiday where I'm coming from.

keep at it though, if this worked as advertised it could be my go to site for
booking vacations.

~~~
kevinjoling
Hey yaur! I'll respond to the points you made:

1) I think that's an incident, we've collected all the images by hand - so the
error rate should be very low. Apparently we made a mistake for the blue
mountains, canada - so thanks for mentioning :)

2) True, we'll implement current temps very soon :)

3) Working on that, for now you need to select an airport from the dropdown
list to ensure that the dates become visible.

4) Sure, we'll fix that.

Thank your for your feedback yaur. That would be awesome :)

------
raresp
Great work!

My feedback:

1)Some images don't belong to the destinations, see for example: Tsilivi from
Greece

2)Add reviews / comments - in this way you'll have new content on your site
(good for seo)

3)Create unique title, meta title and meta description for each destination

    
    
        <meta name="description" content="">
        <meta name="keywords" content=""> 
    

Right now I'm looking to Capri, Italy, but the search engines don't know it
because the title is DESTIGOGO and there's no meta data.

This is very important for SEO.

4) If after a week your website traffic is still growing, you should consider
an investment in mobile apps.

Good luck!

~~~
robjan
Google doesn't use the description and keyword meta tags anymore and I imagine
that other search engines don't either. It is useful for the snippets that you
see on the results page, though, if your page doesn't have much content.

[https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/79812?hl=en](https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/79812?hl=en)

~~~
raresp
Google understands and use meta description but Google don't understands/use
meta keywords. Source -
[https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/79812?hl=en](https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/79812?hl=en)

------
Bedon292
Definitely cool for ideas. However I assume you are trying to monetize by
getting me to buy hotels and flights through your site, which is not easy
right now. I actually think I will use this, for spring break or something.

Just some initial feedback:

1) I want to specify an airport / dates before searching. I live in the DC
area where there are 3 different airports prices could be from, but only like
to fly out of one.

2) When I try and look at a destination, and find flights, I cannot seem to
find where to add the dates, which it complains about not having.

3) Scroll wheel doesn't seem to affect zoom on the map at the location. That's
taking away an expected feature of the map, and not something I like.

4) Number of people up front along with total budget. Sharing hotel rooms
makes thing much cheaper where hotels are expensive. You could have a more
expensive flight and go somewhere more interesting for the same amount.

5) Once I am on the results page, I might want to filter out specific
countries and not just whole regions. Or I might even take a whole region, but
I can't seem to add a filter after the fact.

6) Why does the 'Home' button open a new tab? If I am clicking home I want it
in this tab. In fact I always want it in the current tab. I will 'Open in new
Tab' if I want it in a new tab.

7) You have a way to get reminded about the site for later travel, but what if
I want to book now for a Spring Break trip? How do a search for a trip 2-3
months from now? I am not planning a trip like this site is useful for last
minute.

8) Maybe its just me but 'Return' flight is not what I am used to calling it.
Normally that is referred to as a 'Round Trip' flight.

~~~
tiatia
Have you tried kiwi.com ?

~~~
Bedon292
Looks cool, but for some reason I am getting a bunch of 502 Bad Gateway errors
right now. I will try again later.

------
adamzochowski
The site is cool, but some questions:

None of the keyboard scrolling methods work. I can't use pgdown, arrow down,
even the old school "space to scroll"

On search page, changing duration erases my budget, why? Just because I might
be able to stay a day or two longer, or am willing to cut my stay short,
doesn't mean my budget is changing.

What is the p.p. currency? On search page I set it to USD, yet I keep seeing
it p.p. everywhere?

Once I open a location destination (why a new tab?), it forgets where I am
flying from, so for flight search I have to retype my city.

Awesome page, this is what I was looking for, but few minor things need to be
fixed up.

~~~
Kihashi
I'm assuming `p.p.` is `per person`.

------
tbronchain
Really cool tool. I was thinking about a similar project since a while, you
built it, please keep it going! Small side note, I'm not sure if it's because
of the mobile version but I find it would be great to have some more details
about the exact way you've found to go there (for example, when it shows the
car are transportation way, how does it get this price? Is it oil price or
also tolls or shared car or public transport? Didn't see any details about
these). Also，it would be great to have details about which border to cross (if
any) and give some visa information according to the nationality - these info
are hard to get as always changing, but it could be a real strength of this
project if you could give them - as no one else really does it well. Last cool
feature, crossing the data with numbeo or nomadlist to get the cost of life in
cities - and similar kind of cool stuff. That would be amazing!

~~~
kevinjoling
Thanks, we will! :)

Some great additional options you mention there. For now, we have chosen to
take averages for most of things to keep things simple and don't have the user
to think about every detail. Besides, these variables differ heavily (oil
prices per country differ, fuel consumption per car too, etc.)

Visa information is a think we have planned to add very soon :) Also more
additional information like that we are planning to implement soon :D

~~~
jbi
Don't assume that everyone owns a car. Especially people who are looking for
cheap trips might not have one or prefer travelling by train (which works well
in western europe).

------
pl1ght
Am I missing where to put in depart/return dates? I want to try to search for
flights, but I keep getting that error message and I can't for the life of me
find where to enter in my dates! Great looking aggregator otherwise.

~~~
WildGreenLeave
The point is that you can find destinations based on your budget without being
limited to certain dates. For cheap people (student) like me that are on a
tight budget this is really awesome. :)

Ps. I really like how this thing is popping up everywhere, first YC group,
after that PH and now HN.

~~~
skykooler
Yeah, but you can't even use the flight search widget because it requires
dates to see flights.

------
kchoudhu
Hmm, vacation duration tops out at 31 days and budget at $4000 per person in
Los Angeles. This tool discriminates against the idle super rich ;)

Edit to add: I love the design, and I love the idea. Keep adding to it!

~~~
kevinjoling
Haha yeah we do, although I think every destination is covered even in that
case :p

Thanks a lot! :)

------
netcan
I like this.

Most large/successful aggregator travel sites feel like they've been
"optimizing for revenue" for a long time. It's really informed the products in
very fundamental way.

AirBnB is an example of vastly better than average design. But, even here I
think the site has in recent years gradually been more focused around being
"revenue-optimized." People browsing tree-houses in tropical rain forests they
may one day visit is not optimal when compared to the "I need 3 beds in Milan
next Thursday" people. To make your KPIs go up you need to direct those people
who have their credit card out already to a thing that they will pay for now.
This is not bad, but it does leave an opening.

Anyway... I think there is plenty of room for a travel site that emphasizes
browsing. This site is fast and feels like it wants me to just browse.

Nicely done. I wish (and predict) you success, Kevin.

------
mr337
So found an issues, for places that don't have flights it never pops up the
dates. Then when I click "Search Flights", I get a validation error for not
selecting dates.

Pulling my hair I finally found a destination that had flights and the date
selector displayed correctly.

~~~
kevinjoling
Oh that's something we hadn't discovered yet! Thanks, will work on that one!

------
libeclipse
It'd be super cool if you integrated Google flights with this, along with all
their benefits with the flights tips etc. I've often reduced the price by
hundreds of pounds, while making it much more convenient.

------
vmateixeira
Good job but I don't like the concept of this being budget oriented.

It gives me the impression that my destinations can largely vary depending on
intermediary (this) app rates.

Let me explain my point:

Assuming I have a budget of £X of which I search against, I should get the
results of £X - £Y (middle app commission) which obviously leads me to get
results for potentially lower than my budget destinations could actually be.

It gives me the sense of loss of control or lack of choice if you may.

While searching on another websites I will be able to judge wether I accept or
not the asked price (including commissions), In here I won't be able to.

------
CalRobert
Cool stuff! One thing - not _every_ link needs to open in a new tab. For
internal nav ("about", "contact") I'd prefer links open in the same tab...

------
fludlight
Cool idea. A few issues: 1.) The flight section of the /destinations/ page
asks me to select a departure and return date, but lacks the field to do that.
It also needlessly asks for my home airport again. 2.) The exclude regions
function seems to think that Turkey is in Europe. 3.) Finland, Georgia,
Russia, Poland, Canada, Colorado, Yosemite, Yellowstone, and Utah are not
"sunny" destinations in January.

Edit: added a few destinations to #3

~~~
kevinjoling
Thank you! Thanks for all your feedback! 1) We need to fix the issue of not
showing date-input-fields before a proper airport is selected. 2) Ah that's
true - I guess the west part of Turkey is in Europe (note: not EU) whereas the
bigger eastern part indeed is in Asia. 3) True, haha, temperatures are yearly
averages at this moment. Will be current temperatures in the near future :)

~~~
amazon_not
#3 even if you use yearly average temperature (which is a terrible metric),
why would you put a 45F destination under the sunny category?

------
jfoster
Really attractive design. One thing that was a bit annoying on mobile was that
there was several prompts all at once. (location, add to home, etc.) Location
prompt makes sense, but you may want to save the add to home prompt for a
little bit later.

I see that you're using Booking & Skyscanner, so maybe it's one of those, but
where do the beautiful destination images come from?

~~~
kevinjoling
Thanks a lot! :) I get your point, it really is a bit annoying. Fortunately
these are only shown once haha.

Yes that's true, but we are only using them for flights and hotels.

The images come from Shutterstock. Firstly we hand curated 650+ destinations,
then we hand picked all the images and bought them at shutterstock :') They
are all beautiful, but it was a real pain in the ass selecting them haha. We
did like 50 pics in 3 hours..

~~~
clay_to_n
Best practice is to not ask for permissions upon first page load - too many
people will leave immediately.

Instead, ask for them when they are relevant - for location, maybe once they
click the "From" box.

For notifications, build your own in-app message explaining why the user wants
notifications. If they "Accept" your own box, show them the actual
notification request.

Many people, especially HN users, will have ill-will against a site that
immediately wants to send pop-ups to their browsers. It feels too much like
spam, trying to catch unaware users. If you explain why first, it's less
intrusive.

------
thasaleni
This is nice and almost perfect, the only improvement I would like is to
change the metrices, I live in South Africa and it would be very nice if I
could see my prices in ZAR (South African Rands) and my Temperature in Degrees
Celcius, apart from that, great site, planning a trip in March for my birthday
and definitely will be using this :)

~~~
kevinjoling
Great to hear! Ah we don't support ZAR yet. We do in Celsius, but for now it's
related to USD :') So when you select another currency (EUR for example) you
should see that temperatures will be changed to Celsius.

------
konschubert
This is really nice. I'm jealous.

I know this is just the MVP and lots of improvements in the pipeline. here is
something I am missing:

When I click adventure, none of the options that come up seem very adventurous
to me. Just mainly tourist destinations. No eastern Europe.

PS: The map in the accommodations view needs some padding on the left side.

PPS: Only car and plane :)

------
nailer
Swap the <select> tag for a text input:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUkMCQR4TpY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUkMCQR4TpY)

Just let users type in a number rather than having to find it on your list.

Local currencies (GBP) and temperatures (C) would also help!

~~~
jaffaq
There is an option to change currency on the top left corner of the homepage
(which also changed the temperature to celsius).

~~~
nailer
The app already asked for my location, which I granted it. Rather than make
every user fix the incorrect currency, the app should pick the correct one
matching the location and let them override it if they need to.

------
rbcgerard
I can't get it to show results on mobile either, but have wanted something
like this for a while.

One feature request is instead of putting "2 days" or "4 days" I'd like to be
able to say leave on Friday afternoon, come back Sunday night, or 7 days
leaving on a Friday...

------
hamhamed
Nice design, but tool already exists everywhere.

So my question is: how will you differentiate yourself from the other 1000
budget trip planning tool other than a better interface?

Also how will you acquire your users? Travel startups are on of the hardest to
acquire users, merely because it's so expensive

~~~
jonnyscholes
Can you suggest (genuinely interested) something similar that isn't a) bloated
with ads b) clearly affiliated with an airline/travel agent or c) is _budget_
driven (high or low) - not "cheap airfare" or "cheap accom" driven? I've
looked before and am yet to find something good...

~~~
hamhamed
I think Tripnary is doing a great job at it, though probably failing because
it's a hard business to start with (they haven't updated their app since last
year)

------
olegkikin
The temperatures are all wrong. There's no way it's 70F in Barcelona or 75F in
Oludeniz.

~~~
kevinjoling
That's true, we are displaying yearly averages at the moment, not current
temperatures. Will fix this soon :)

------
MrAwesomeSauce
This looks great, however results aren't showing at all for some reason :( (on
mobile)

Will take a look at it on my laptop when I reach the office, but this is a
great idea and something I've been thinking would be super useful if I had!

~~~
kevinjoling
Mm that's weird.. Which browser do you use on your phone? We haven't heird of
this problem yet so could you provide some more info so we can look into this?
:)

------
jonnyscholes
This is awesome - always wanted something like this! Nice design and UX :)

A couple of small suggestions.

If I set my budget your app "fills" it leaving no room for food/in-country
travel/etc. Maybe you could had a measure of how much people want to spend on
such things - perhaps as a percentage but presented as fixed options (I eat
out a lot, I visit attractions a lot)? Or make it more obvious somehow that
this is the "bare cost" of getting to and staying somewhere.

Perhaps consider only rendering the first page or two of results - then load
more in as I scroll. On my 2015 MBP it hangs a little when loading in all the
tiles (in Firefox and Chrome).

~~~
kevinjoling
Thanks a lot Jonny!

Thanks for your suggestions! Since it is always questionable how much someone
would spend (and very depending on the person itself) we didn't take into
account cost of living. My brother and I had a few discussions about this
since I wanted to show 'the whole package', but he convinced me to keep just
keep it simple and add additional 'cost of living' info later on, at the
destination page. For now I still agree with, he has some good points.
Although it differs from person to person what is preferred.

Loading in results on page scroll should be really neat. I think it will speed
up loading time tremendously, definately going to look into that!

~~~
jonnyscholes
Yeah fair call - it would be a hard one to nail! Keep up the rad work :D

------
ijidak
Love this concept!! Please keep working on it!! My wife and I will definitely
use it!!

~~~
kevinjoling
Thanks!! Ah cool! We will :)

------
ezekg
Looks great. Will definitely try and give it a spin. How are you planning on
monetizing it? Just curious, as I've been toying with an idea like this but
only for weekend trips < $500 for 1-2 people. I kind of hit a brick wall
though, because I couldn't figure out how to automate and monetize it since
you can't book flights on behalf of another person and most hotels/airlines
don't offer (simple) affiliate programs or decent APIs.

------
jasonlfunk
Good work! One bit of feedback - perhaps add a field for the number of people.
Two people have to buy two plane tickets but only one hotel room. This affects
the price per person quite a bit. Is this factored in at all?

------
nkrisc
The airport field in the find flights section doesn't recognize lower case
airport codes. For example, "ord" doesn't work but "ORD" does. It should
probably accept lower case as well.

------
chiph
It was fun to see where I could go on my budget - but it listed my originating
city twice. I get that people do "stay-cations" but for adventurous travel,
probably not. ;)

~~~
kevinjoling
Haha I agree, maybe we should exclude cities within -say- a 50km range :)

~~~
Broken_Hippo
I had the same issue, actually. I enjoy the town I live in - I'm an immigrant
- but my preference is to go to new locations.

The 50 mile (or km) radius is a good start, but I'd prefer it to be an
adjustable radius or be able to toggle in country or out of country.

Of course, in-country only might be difficult if you aren't familiar with a
country.

~~~
chiph
I had clicked the "adventure" toggle. Presumably someone wanting this won't
like staying in the local area.

~~~
Broken_Hippo
Me too - it is my default choice when available.

------
RileyJames
Cool app, something I've been looking for. But what I really want is travel
destination discovery, for flights (or other modes). I am in Sri Lanka, what
are all the flights leaving in approx 2 weeks that I could take, under $200
(one way)

Haven't found an app that really does this well. Tried adioso, sky scanner,
kayak, anyone knows something else let me know. Adioso is closest, but I still
find I have to be too specific

------
Xeoncross
I love the look and the ease of selecting a destination idea.

When it shows out-of-country options like "Grand Cayman" it routes your
flights from your location to "FL" (closest airport to Cayman) and then seems
to drop the ball there. The results for skyscanner shows cayman, but I don't
see the flight anywhere. It's not a clear UI.

Small thing, you must type the airport identifier in caps ("LAX" vs "lax") if
you want it to find it.

~~~
kevinjoling
That's great :)

Ah that could be, we couldn't test all scenarios but for some destinations we
indeed need to fine tune.

Thanks for mentioning, we'll fix that :D

------
varjag
Suggestion: take trip duration vs travel time into account. E.g. it makes no
sense to suggest a weekend city tour to Perth, Australia for someone from
Europe.

------
NamTaf
Brisbane, 10 days, AUD$3000 hangs Firefox and I had to crash out (50.1.0 x64
EME-free). It doesn't if I drop the price cap down to AUD$1500. It doesn't if
I do the same search in Chrome, though the scrollbar becomes very small.
Chrome reports that I'm able to search 589 destinations once it's done
loading.

I suspect Firefox doesn't handle such a large number of results well.

~~~
kreetx
The firefox experience hangs for me as well, but otherwise it's a great
service -- keep on it!

------
dawnerd
One odd/sad thing is I put in Portland as the start location and 700 and the
budget for 4 nights and it gives me some nice results that include...
Portland. Probably safe to say I wouldn't want to stay in the city I'm leaving
from.

Nice site though. Works well on mobile, and you're. It spamming me with ads
like the other players do.

------
royjoling
Hi guys! I'm Kevin his brother, joining the conversation here. If you've got
some feedback, please let us know!

------
cryptozeus
Yes this is awesome...bookmarked it for future use. Any reason why The budget
amount field is not textbox ?

------
martinaparicio
The page looks awesome, I'll try to use it when deciding my holydays. Quick
feedback: It would be awesome to have the option to have Celsius degrees
instead of Farenheit. Also, it would be ideal to either a) Specify that the
currency is US dollars, or b) select your own currency.

Good luck!

~~~
martinaparicio
Oh, I found where the option for that is in the page. IMO all the parameters
for the filter that are in the home page should be in the search page, so you
can change the parameters while searching.

------
EA
I dig it this. If I have $2000 and a 4-day weekend coming up, I want you to
email me places that my family can go at a certain budget.

I fly out of HSV most often and it is one of the most expensive airports in
the US. It seems most of your estimates for me are off by a factor of 2 or 3.

~~~
kevinjoling
Oh, that could be. We don't take into account specific airports but just
calculate an average flightprice. When we tested, most of the time actual
flights were cheaper then the average price we stated (but that was tested
from Schiphol Airport Amsterdam, since we are from the Netherlands)

------
ah-
I like it a lot!

Does the duration include travel time? I'm in London and it suggests flying to
India and Peru for a 3 day weekend trip. I'd be nice to see how much time
you'd actually have at the destination, given a certain amount of days off,
especially for short trips.

~~~
kevinjoling
Ah that's a good one! For now we don't take it into account since it its also
depending on your deprature times (morning / evening) but it would be a nice
additional feature!

------
Kihashi
Looking good and exactly the type of tool that I would like to use right now,
but there are some problems--

[http://imgur.com/a/rWImK](http://imgur.com/a/rWImK)

Waterloo, Canada is not the same as Waterloo, Belgium.

------
abhishekjain_90
Not just the idea, I love the design. One of the cleanest web app I've come
across. Neat!

~~~
kevinjoling
Thanks a lot! :D

------
mch82
Very cool! Tried a 4-day search & excited by the results. Looking forward to
trying a booking.

There may be a feature to choose a preferred day of week for departure, for
example a 4-day trip that departs on Thursday. If not, that would be helpful.

------
ggsp
I love the app, great design and nice UX. Definitely going to play around with
it and maybe find a cool destination :) Very impressive, even more since you
said you learned coding while building it! What did you build it with?

------
11thEarlOfMar
Wow! $800 for 10 days in London!

London, Canada, that is.

Though the wikivoyage.org link points at London, England.

------
c2latt
Fantastic tool. How is average price calculated? For instance, there could be
a substantial price difference between east coast and west coast locations so
I wonder how reliable it would be.

Also, video on about page seems rather slow.

------
chiliap2
Those are some absolutely stunning photos! I love the design and layout.

~~~
kevinjoling
Thank you!! Much appreciated :)

------
FattusMannus
Im in the Uk. To drive to Holland is fine but I probably cant:

\- drive there and back in 2 days \- The prices doesnt factor in costs of me
(or doesnt seem to) getting a ferry, train etc out of the UK

~~~
ZenoArrow
As you're in the UK, you might like Icelolly.com, it's a similar site but
focused on the UK market.

[https://www.icelolly.com/](https://www.icelolly.com/)

------
andreapaiola
In Saanen (Switzerland) there isn't 15° C.

You're temperature is fake.

------
andretti1977
Well, definetely, i love the idea and i like the UI really really much! Can
you tell us what did you use for both the frontend and the server side?

------
markhall
Very awesome work guys! Simple, clean and useful tool!

~~~
kevinjoling
Thanks a lot! :)

------
cylinder
Your design is awesome!

I would suggest auto filling the airport field once I tap into a certain
destination. I already provided my location on the front page.

~~~
kevinjoling
Thank you!

We are planning to make that work soon :)

------
macintux
Holy guacamole, that's spectacular. Nice work.

~~~
kevinjoling
Thanks for the compliment! :D

------
jonasdig
While your at it. I want a site that I can put in more filters:

-I can travel for x hours.

-Price between x and y.

-I accept only x transfer flights.

-Temperature in destination have to be x to y.

------
shreyassaxena
Hi, great work. Just curious, how did you collect the data? I tried searching
with some cities in Europe, but it does not work.

------
nikmobi
Wow this is great! I'm planning on taking a vacation in March, and I'm
definitely using this to help plan. Thank you!

~~~
kevinjoling
Awesome, thanks! Nice to hear, did you set a reminder via the site? :)

~~~
nikmobi
I did now. But I need to book soon, so I think this has a long term lease in
my browser tabs real estate :)

------
sitharus
That's awesome, I can totally see myself using it.

One request though, temperatures in °C, Fahrenheit is pretty much meaningless
to me.

~~~
kevinjoling
Thanks Sitharus, great to here :)

Yes true, we are from the Netherlands so also want to have temperatures as °C.

We made a little mistake by relating Fahrenheit to currency (USD). We'll fix
that :)

May I ask where you're from?

------
tcper
Your search result page killed my browser

------
agotterer
Nice job! Site works and looks great and mobile. I'm curious what is powering
your data feed?

------
akuji1993
I got a "Thanks for subscribing" message, without doing anything. Very shady..

~~~
kevinjoling
You accepted push notifcations :)

------
ekn
Great stuff! Will be awesome if it can show a combination of multiple
destinations too.

------
miknaq
Looks great - beautiful execution. What tools / frameworks did you use?

------
iansowinski
Wow, nice!

You can add hitchhiking option since it's popular in some parts of the world.

Overall: good job!

------
wanda
Interesting. You certainly have a flair for design. I have some qualms about
your execution though.

First things first, you have two versions of jQuery in your source code:

    
    
        https://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/2.2.0/jquery.min.js
        https://code.jquery.com/jquery-latest.min.js
    

Why?

\--------

You're using Javascript to alter text colors of your labels when the form
input/select element is hovered, but you're using CSS :hover/:focus/:active
states to govern background colors of the form fields.

So this means that I can hover one of the select elements, turning its label's
text red and its background white; then focus that select element when using
it, and then move the mouse cursor away -- the label text remains white, and
thus invisible until I focus on something else.

Here is a screenshot of what I am trying to describe:
[http://i.imgur.com/uXqRpDE.png](http://i.imgur.com/uXqRpDE.png)

It's a complete waste of Javascript's time to do such trivial things; the
timing will be out of sync compared to the heavily optimised CSS transition;
and it's just bad coding to have two identical and connected tasks divided
such that one is governed by the CSS and the other by jQuery soup. Good luck
maintaining that.

Just use CSS to govern the hover states of the labels as well. It should be
trivial to set up a transition as you did for the select element.

\--------

I've been using the word 'label', but that's not the element you've used, but
rather the element you _should_ be using instead of a _div_ and _p_.

    
    
        <!-- BAD -->
        <div class="duration">
          <p>HOLIDAY DURATION</p>
        </div>
    
        <!-- GOOD -->
        <label class="duration" for="dagen">
          <span>HOLIDAY DURATION</span>
        </label>
    

HTML5 has been designed for the provision of semantic meaning, it makes both
your code clearer to you later down the line and also makes the site/app more
accessible.

\--------

I concur with this comment by _nailer_ a lot:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/reply?id=13461341&goto=item%3Fi...](https://news.ycombinator.com/reply?id=13461341&goto=item%3Fid%3D13458561%2313461341)

\--------

Also, your Google Analytics tracking code is the first thing in the document.
That's not a great idea -- unless you think a page view should be registered
even before the page has been, well, viewed. Most choose to stick the tracking
code at the end of the body element, or as the last element of the head
element, depending on how honestly they want to report on pageviews. Either
way, the first thing that should be read by a browser is a charset declaration
(utf-8).

\--------

Also, in your CSS you have a bit that looks like this:

    
    
        * {
          overflow: none;
        }
    

There is no such thing, that's just a CSS parser error. You can say _overflow:
hidden_ , but I'd be cautious about doing that. Generally speaking, if you
have understood the CSS box model correctly, you should not need to govern the
overflow of all of your elements like that. If yours is an edge case, where
it's necessary to have some overflow, you might want to consider setting
_overflow-x: hidden; overflow-y: auto_ on html/body elements instead.

\--------

Also, no offence, but that jQuery code is looking pretty smelly. I know you're
beginners, and you've accomplished something very cool here, you should be
proud, but I can't help but feel as though you've picked an approach to web
development that you'll want to _unlearn_ if you are serious about web
development.

I'm not talking about using React when I say that -- I tend to work without a
framework of any kind, unless I'm working with a team. I'm talking about
learning about function composition, and learning about functional programming
techniques in general. It will cut your code down to size and make it much
easier to navigate and debug.

React just so happens to force a functional approach to webdev, and it's very
trendy at the moment, so it might be worth your investing time to study it.
Otherwise, Marijn Haverbeke's book 'Eloquent JavaScript'
(eloquentjavascript.net) is a good thing to start off with. It doesn't cover
jQuery, and I think that's why I always recommend it to anyone wishing to
develop for the front-end: the last thing you should learn is jQuery, and then
by the time you do come to learn it, you won't need it.

\--------

Also, 4 web fonts, 9+ weights? Yikes, bye bye 2G/3G users. Still, if you must
destroy people on slower connections, at least combine these as was intended:

    
    
        <!-- BAD -->
        <link href="https://fonts.googleapis.com/css?family=Heebo:100,300,400" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css">
        <link href="https://fonts.googleapis.com/css?family=Karla" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css">
        <link href="https://fonts.googleapis.com/css?family=Quicksand:300,400,700" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css">
        <link href="https://fonts.googleapis.com/css?family=Open+Sans:300,600" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css">
    
    
        <!-- GOOD -->
        <link href="https://fonts.googleapis.com/css?family=Heebo:100,300,400|Open+Sans:300,600|Quicksand:300,400,700|Karla" rel="stylesheet">
    

That will cut your HTTP requests down a bit, and make for less ugly code.
Consider bundling each of your CSS source files together, unless you're
counting on HTTP/2 to save the day.

~~~
kevinjoling
Wow! Thank for your great amount of feedback wanda! Learnt a lot from this :D

Thanks for putting so much work in writing this all, really appreciate it!
Will implement these optimizations ASAP!

Our code indeed looks awfull but we just wanted to ship now, since we just
finished it and it functioned well enough. We decided to clear it up later
(very soon though) so your tips and suggestions are amazing :)

------
sanchitnevgi
Awesome work guys! Do you guys mind sharing what stack you use?

~~~
kevinjoling
Thank you! Sure :) We just jused HTML, CSS and plain JavaScript (+ JQuery) &
PHP for backend. Nothing too fancy actually :D

------
beher
Your sort algorithm for temperature does not work - using °C.

~~~
kevinjoling
Thank you for mentioning, will fix :)

------
ggambetta
This is really, really good! Prepare for acquisition offers in weeks :D

A feature I'd love to see, which I haven't seen anywhere, is filtering by day
of week. I want to search for 3 day holidays that start on a Friday, for
example.

~~~
kevinjoling
Haha thanks Gambetta! :)

Allright, we'll think about how to implement that one!

------
mxuribe
Great job, especially on design! Kudos and good luck!

~~~
kevinjoling
Thanks a lot man! Appreciate it :)

------
notwhereyouare
small bug, I ended up getting shown the same destination twice in a single
search.

I did a search by plane only, for 5 days, budget of 1200. Myrtle beach was
shown twice

~~~
kevinjoling
Ah thanks for mentioning! That's a bug indeed, think we duplicated Myrtle
Beach. Will fix it :)

------
EQuimper
Nice work, I really love the design. Good job guys.

~~~
kevinjoling
Thanks for the nice words! Really appreciate that!

------
amazon_not
Budget resets every time duration is changed.

~~~
kevinjoling
Ahh, will fix!

------
kevcancar
I really like the app. Great job.

~~~
kevinjoling
Thanks a lot kev!

------
6DM
Wow this is awesome!

~~~
kevinjoling
Great to hear :D

------
vijayrawatsan
Good stuff

~~~
kevinjoling
Thanks vijay :)

------
waterpowder2
Very nice!

~~~
kevinjoling
Thank you!!

------
makwarth
Nice work!

~~~
kevinjoling
Thanks :D

------
tus
This needs to have Celsius degrees.

~~~
kevinjoling
We have! But currently temp is related to currency (USD = Fahrenheit, all
others are Celsius), that's a little mistake we made. We'll make a separate
option for temp.

